# I wanted to share a few videos of Links;



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Baby videos of Links. All videos were taken during the time she was taking her antibiotics for her Feline Herpes. Since then she's had minimal problems such as constant wheezing and occasional runny eyes or nose. I clear her eyes and nose daily.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Aww, she's cute. I'm sure she'll get better soon under your care. Nioh seems to like her 

At the place I'm staying, there's a mother cat and her kitten that eats the food given.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Nioh is like her Dad. Natural born parent. He took a partially blind three week old kitten out of the snow and carried it into his dog house. The cat is 4 years old now.
And she's been getting there. Nothing I can do about the herpes.. there's only medicine to help back the leaky eyes and nose. I've been thinking if her wheezing doesn't stop by a year old, or gets worse, I might talk to her vet about an inhaler.

And that's cute. <3 Cats are awesome mothers.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Good to hear she's getting better. Keep up the good work. It was nice to hear about Nioh's dad and his kitten. I'm not very easy around dogs, though, lol.

Yeah, the kitten is timid, but it's mother is braver around people.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

A really good way to start getting a kitten used to you is like with rats. Food. I would put soft food on a spoon on on the tip of your finger and talk softly to them. Timid kittens often stay that way if they're not socialized. The only thing I noticed is if interaction if forced with cats it becomes difficult for them to trust you since they associate you as someone who will maul them. My kitten comes to me most of the time when I call her now, and I can hold her without restraining her in my arm and walk around with her.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, and for sharing the videos


----------

